# Arthroscopic Resection of Biceps Tendon



## Jarant (Jan 12, 2010)

I need help!  I can not find a code for an Arthroscopic resection of Biceps Tendon.  I can find an open 23440.  Any help would be great.

Thanks,
Jenny


----------



## klestes (Jan 13, 2010)

You may find this helpful. This is from the Coding Alert publication  Reader Questions: Biceps Tenotomy May Require Unlisted





Question: Our physician performed a rotator cuff repair, subacromial decompression, limited debridement and biceps tenotomy through the arthroscope on a patient's shoulder. Which code should we report for the arthroscopic biceps tenotomy?  

New York Subscriber

Answer: CPT does not yet include a code that describes arthroscopic biceps tenotomy. Most coders report the unlisted-procedure code 29999 (Unlisted procedure, arthroscopy) for this procedure and use 23440 (Resection or transplantation of long tendon of biceps) as a comparison code.

Tip: If the surgeon performs the tenotomy as a mini-open procedure, you can report 23440 instead of the unlisted-procedure code.


----------



## Jarant (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks this is very helpful!!

Jenny


----------

